# Reserch and shopping



## sb47 (Feb 26, 2020)

Man what a difference spending a little time searching and shopping can make. I have a little Kabota B5000 small tractor that I bought in 1986 it still has the original turf tires on the back. But after 34 years of time and use has taken it's toll. It got to the point that every time I needed to use it, I had to put air in the tires. It has gotten so bad that I would have to stop every 30 min to put air in them.
So today I started researching and shopping for new replacement tires. The first place I called was a Kabota dealer knowing the price would be high but I had to start somewhere. The first place I called quoted me $442.00 each, for a 29x12:00ox15 turf tire.
Holly smokes! Started calling around getting quotes and finally found a place that would sell them for $226.50 each. Still high for a small tire but way better then the first dealer price. Tires will be in in the morning and the Kabota is loaded up on my trailer and I'll take it over in the morning just as soon as they call and tell me the tires are in. Same tire as every other quote but for almost half the dealer cost. The cheapest place turns out to also be the closest at just 5 miles away. It took me several hours and about 10 quotes to get the best price but at half price it was worth it. The only question now is will they do a good job installing them. We shall find out soon enough weather my time spent shopping will pay off.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 9, 2020)

How did it work?


----------

